# Help Me Choose!



## RGr (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi All

New to site and new to the world of watches. However it is my 30th Birthday







shortly and I was thinking of getting something special to mark the occasion. So here's where all your help and advice would be greatly appreciated.

So far I have been looking at Omega and Tag Heuer. Quite like the Speedmaster date and the Tag Heuer Carrera. Nearly the same price at approx Â£1000ish, but are they worth the money?? Why are these watches so expensive? Am I just buying a slice of history? or are these quality products? Which of the Omega and Tag is the better quality?

I am not wanting the watch for any particular purpose just for everyday use or maybe for special occassions









Are there any other manufacturers I should also look at? I never knew so many existed!!









I have quite small wrists and dont like an overly fussy looking watch - so that should narrow the search down some what.

Plenty here to keep you all occupied for a century or two.

Thanks


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum RGr.

Both the watches you mention are very good, personally I would go for the Omega over Tag. having said that I find the Speedmaster looks very dated on the wrist .... and I am 20 years older than you!

Have you considerd Breitling? The Superocean is a great everyday watch that can also double as a special occaison watch. It is 42mm diameter but doesn't looks so big on the wrist because of the dial size. If you are after a chronograph they also do a Chrono Superocean.

Are they worth the money? Omega, Breitling I would say yes ... Tag I am not sure

Here's my Superocean with the all number dial.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well this is the question we all know and love.

Be prepared for a long thread here.

You mentioned Omega and Tag Heuer and I'd stick with those if that's what you like.

Tag are doing some nice watches at the moment and have at last moved away from the pure fashion accessory.

Watches like the Monaco and Autavia are clearly designed to appeal to enthusiasts more than label slaves.

However do yourself a favour and check out the main site before you do anything.

O&W and the RLT chrono might be right up your street.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd choose Omega over Tag, but check out Oris Chrono too

For less expense but great quality O & W and RLT are excellent also


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

RGr said:


> Hi All
> 
> New to site and new to the world of watches. However it is my 30th Birthday
> 
> ...


It may seem simplistic but I would pick the watch I liked.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well you know which one I chose!


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Stan said:


> It may seem simplistic but I would pick the watch I liked.


Never forget these words RGR.

Its easy to get carried away with the history, or who wore the watch in which film etc, but it is you who must wear it every day.

As for worth, no top brand represents value for money, only aspirational values. If it is value for money you want then there are better choices.

If I had the money I would have both of your short listed watches..... if that helps









Oh! and welcome.

Toby


----------



## RGr (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks to all those who have contributed so far. Most helpful - I am sure that there must be more of you out there that are just itching to post your say!

There are both nice watches, I guess I am trying to justify to myself a grand of my hard earned pennies







for something that tells the time! But it is all relative.

Quite like one of the Oris watches and Baume Mercier(?) which someone has posted on another discussion thread. Anyone give any clues to the names and price?

Ta


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> So far I have been looking at Omega and Tag Heuer


Neither.....

Look at Sinn or Fortis......unless you like contributing to the first twos advertising budget!!

My own expeience with Omega has been very poor, particularly their "service"

Roger


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Roger said:


> > So far I have been looking at Omega and Tag Heuer
> 
> 
> Neither.....
> ...


I have to agree with Roger about the Omega service, I had my SMP repaired three times and it was only after a bit of poking and prodding to head office that at the third attempt they changed the movement completely because they reckon they could not discover why it just kept stopping!

Anyway eventually I was happy, and now the SMP really does keep far better than Chrono time, bloody excellent now, but about "time" to! Sorry









I just love the style of most of the Omega range......

Best regards David


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It depends what you want from a watch really imo. Like cars if you don't want to loose too much incase you decide to sell then buy a well known respected brand that won't depreciate.

If it's a keeper then go with Stan's advice


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm afraid that a company's overheads are incorporated into all consumer items.

Not just Omega watches.

The thing about buying a piece like, say, a Speedmaster pro is that for most people it's something to keep for a lifetime.

That makes Â£1500 seem very realistic when you consider that the depreciation on a new small car costing about Â£7500 is over 50% in three years, (in some cases more).

I can understand why someone would be negative having experienced problems but it's wrong to suggest that their experiences typify the general quality of a brand.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Andy said:


> I'm afraid that a company's overheads are incorporated into all consumer items.
> 
> Not just Omega watches.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I have about half a dozen or so Omegas and love them all and all of them are beautifully made watches and keep superb time once adjusted. I have only had one experience of Omega service (three times!) and it was not very good, but I am absolutely sure that thousands have had no cause for concern over service they have received. Its just that TGW factor that taints scores!









We always only usually hear about the bad things, people all too often forget to mention good service.

And your right of course my most expensive watches were bought to keep, sod the cost, I luv'em 

Best regards David


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Boxy.

I'm not picking holes in anyone here and you're not the first person I've heard complain about Omega's after sales.

It's just that this whole "How much for a watch" irks me a bit.

I know someone who adopted this attitude to me when I bought my Omega Speedmaster.

Reckoned it was extravagent in the extreme.

Thing is we're talking about someone who buys a new family car every two years and loses literally thousands everytime he does it.

My Sister also has a go at me over it, but conveniently sidesteps the issue of how much her engagement ring cost.

Usually it's "Ah yes but that's to celebrate a special occassion"

Well so's my [email protected]?^!n Omega.

It was to celebrate that I actually had some money once.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I agree entirely matey, just like anything else really, if you want something and can afford it.................. any price is the right price!

I'd love a Rolex GMT but think they are a tad expensive in comparison to other watches but if I won the lotto tomorrow just watch the paving slabs rock on the way to the jewellers!









I could afford my Omegas without too much effort, and didn't even think they were too expensive when purchasing........but the 710........hmm another matter









Funnily enough I sold my brand new Ford this year and bought an old BMW to commute to and from work, it really has reminded me why I used to drive them years ago, and brought the fun back into my daily travel.

So maybe I should sell my Omegas and buy an old Timex (no offence PG







) , second thoughts NAH!

I like the analogy of the ring.....I can use that! 

Bottom line RGr.........buy whatever you want, and most importantly, what you LIKE...its your wrist!

But make sure its an Omega









Best regards David


----------



## RGr (Dec 24, 2005)

Anyone know if O & W have a website?

Had a look at the Fortis website and there is some very nice looking watches on there!

My head hurts now


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

RGr said:


> My head hurts now


You'll find that happens a lot in this game


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bottom Line ?

Buy what you like and don't let others spend your money for you


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome to the forum RGr







I also agree with Stan about buying a watch that you want to wear and like. However you could always split the cash and but two









I did this just over a year ago and now have a total of 8







Anyway stick around on the forum and get some good ideas on what style of watches you like


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Yes, of course, buy what you like best, thats the main thing.

But, if value for money is anywhere in the equation, just keep in mind that with Omega and TAG, that you will be getting a very average movement (with the possible exception of the co-axial movement)

in an adequate case.

You could get a similar movement and similar quality case from one of the lesser-known brands that sell well on their own merits without glossy "sunday colour-supplement" ads and cheesy movie spin-offs.

Heuer were a super brand before the "take-overs" got busy and they started cranking-out very average products which were not a great success....hence the re-introduction of some of their well known historic models to bolster flagging sales.

Look deeper than the "hype" and you will certainly find something to your liking at a reasonable price too.

Someone posted that a very negative experience should not typify a brand...well, OK, but for me, I would not consider buying another Speedmaster, just to try and prove that the one I originally bought was poorly made, unreliable, which it was, and that three attempts to repair it by Omega was typical

Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sod it, buy a vintage Hamilton and shock the world.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Come on...............there's only one choice!!!!


----------



## RGr (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi folks

Well in addition to the Omega and Tag I have previously mentioned, I am now quite fond of the following too:









Baume and Mercier - Capeland 8380 (not sure on the red stitching on the strap though!)

Fortis - B42 Fleiger Chronograph Alarm

O & W Mirage III

I guess as well as the watch being aesthetically pleasing, I would like to think that I was buying a quality product for my Â£1000.

I will only buy one watch, I am not a serial watch buyer like some of you







Mostly because of the cost.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Maybe its me.....everytime I see that bloody red watch it reminds me of a hotel foyer carpet!









A part of me says "mmmmm" and another part says "hmmm"



RGr said:


> I will only buy one watch, I am not a serial watch buyer like some of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah yeah yeah....you say that now......just you wait...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

RGr said:


> Thanks to all those who have contributed so far. Most helpful - I am sure that there must be more of you out there that are just itching to post your say!
> 
> There are both nice watches, I guess I am trying to justify to myself a grand of my hard earned pennies
> 
> ...


I have pics of both brands, but not sure if they are the ones you're looking for. Link to thread?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

ANDY- this made me laugh

"Well so's my [email protected]?^!n Omega.

It was to celebrate that I actually had some money once."- funny as f**k














, i would have loved to have seen the look on her face
















btw, welcome to the forum RGr, hope you find what you looking for







, have to agree with roger that heuer made some extreeeemely handsome watches but since they became tag-heuer, they became bland (i've installed batteries into two of the brother in laws tag-heuer's- the quality was just wasn't there, but then they were from the cheaper end of the range)

s'pose i'd better duck now for calling tag bland


----------



## RGr (Dec 24, 2005)

Took the plunge at the weekend! Bought the most gorgeous watch in the world IMHO. Baume and Mercier Capeland model 8739.

Thanks to everyone for helping me choose and getting me into debt







, I hold you all responsible!









When I work out how to do it, I will post some nice pics like Ron Jr.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

RGr said:


> Took the plunge at the weekend! Bought the most gorgeous watch in the world IMHO. Baume and Mercier Capeland model 8739.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for helping me choose and getting me into debt
> 
> ...


Happy new watch









Is that the white dial *8379* ?


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

I can read a good mixture of pros and cons on Omega and Tag.

Personally, I go for value for money on watches, but what does this really mean?

Tag-Heuer has just paid Tiger Woods, for sponsoring the brand, some $20 millions - not to mention what they have paid other celebrities too.

Hence, a BIG chunk of the watch price goes towards marketing the product.

Which means?

It means that a Â£1,000 Tag probably costs only $50 to make but we only pay for the brand (very much like Rolex)

While in the 80s I was â€œfanaticâ€ about Tag watches, I gave them up completely with the new Millennium when my 8 years old Link â€˜literallyâ€™ fell to pieces.

A Seemaster Diver, in 1992, was around Â£315 to buy. Similar model, these days, is almost 4 times more its â€™92 price. For a brand that almost closed down in the 80s, we must admit, the Hayek family has done wonders for it.

I lost all respect for Breitling when a few years ago I had one (all 100% original) with a Miyota quartz movement. Price tag on the watch was around Â£900. When I also discovered a number of issues with movement, water resistance, crown, bezel etc. etc. problems with other Breitling models, I lost interest on them too.

The fact that some watches/brands are COSC certified, doesnâ€™t mean much. Donâ€™t listen to me, look at the Internet (sorry, I donâ€™t think links are allowed).

Hence, out of 5000 brands out there, you are left only with 4997 to choose from.

Rolex has gone very quiet about his sister company â€" Tudor, in recent years. I think they are still good value for money especially if one is looking to spend Â£1,000.

Once again forget about â€œlosersâ€







like Baume et Mercier, Longines, Ebel, Tissot (amazing, some 20 years ago, these were the top Swiss brand names) and go for â€œnew comersâ€ â€" and forget about the young Paul Picot, Maurice Lacroix, Chase-Durer







and Bell & Ross.

There is nothing new (some of them, are old companies, actually) â€"







but names like Atlantic, Glycine (Lagunare), Oris, Fortis (B-42), Revue Thommen, Ball (look at the Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT), Kobold (Polar), Grovana (Corel Reef II), Limes (Thousand Chrono), Marcello C (Tridente Chronograph), Mido, Porsche, Sinn (EZM 3) are some good choices on the bases that they are all ETA Swiss automatic movements and could cost half of any Omega or Tag.

This should keep you busy for a few minutes over the Internet


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

RGr said:


> Anyone know if O & W have a website?
> 
> Had a look at the Fortis website and there is some very nice looking watches on there!
> 
> My head hurts now


The O & W web site is www.crhonotime.ch.

In my opinion the Grovana is better www.grovana.ch

I can't find a site for REKORD watches - even if I have a deja-vu feeling of Klaus Kobec and/or Newton & Sons.









The O & W web site is www.crhonotime.ch.









It would help if I could type









 www.chronotime.ch


----------



## RGr (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for taking the shine of the purchase







Surely all watches can go wrong, even the best ones.

Still I'm as happy as a dog with two knobs.









Yes it is the white and silver dial one.


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

mmmmm ??? it seems that out of all that I have written (and info supplied - as requested) â€" only the negative points have been picked up.

If the watch that you want is a Â£1000 show off â€" be my guest and follow the crowds on Omega, Tag, Montblanc and â€¦â€¦ Breitling, Rolex, Cartier.

If value for money comes into the equation, those brands names that I have suggested, have A LOT to offer from Â£300 up to Â£700.

PS â€" on the news, interesting to know that in the Far East, FINALLY, they are giving up on the brand Rolex. In Singapore they have now recognized that there are better brands on the market than the massively produced and over priced Rolex brand (is the market moving, thanking to Internet and information, towards those brands that can offer more for the money?)

I have over 20 watches and not one Omega, Breitling or Tag any longer.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Aw......and I only bought mine because I wanted to be like James Bond!


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Aw......and I only bought mine because I wanted to be like James Bond!










THERE YOU ARE - you see !! Film Product Placement actually works.









Thank you James Bond, Universal Studios, Mr. Hayek Jr. and Omega of course (which thanks the parents at "The Swatch Group" for having saved its bacon).


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

RGr said:


> Thanks for taking the shine of the purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RGr,

Just seen the watch you've bought on a website. It's a nice watch and I'd be proud to show that off on my wrist!

ENY55V, What qualifies you to be such an authority on watches other than owning some? The man's just got a smart new watch which he's proud of and you have to debase it with your smug remarks.

What evidence have you got to back up this detailed information that you've provided?

If you can't say anything nice then don't say anything at all!









Andrew.


----------

